# chartering alone



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

hi

usually charter with wife +/- friends, family.

because of work etc i have a week in december with no one available (and i dont really want to go with strangers).

before i randomly email various chartering companies, anyone know off hand if charter companies permit single-handing (and if so, which ones)?

anyone think it would be a particularly bad idea anyway?

cheers!


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I know of no charter company who will let you charter single-handed.

But if you do not ask, they cannot so say "no".

Can you do the following?


Leave the dock single-handed and return single-handed

Anchor single-handed

Reef single-handed

Do you know the area well enough that you do not have to constantly rely on charts?

Are you looking at the Gulf Islands?


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

ArgleBargle said:


> hi
> 
> usually charter with wife +/- friends, family.
> 
> ...


Through a long strange twist of events, I was contacted by a gentleman who was turned down for a charter in the BVI because he was going to be solo the first week of his trip and the last few days. He paid me to attend the briefing at the dock and then we sailed the boat to a location where I could catch a ferry back home a couple of hours later. At the end of the charter we repeated the process, returning the boat to the charter company together. They never asked who was onboard during the majority of the trip, and we never volunteered. He had a great time and was able to see what cruising alone was like. The charter company gave him his full damage deposit back and in this one instance, no negative outcomes where encountered. I'm not sure what would have happened if there was something in the charter contract that required more than one person onboard had boat suffered serious damage (or sunk). It might have opened up his liablility greatly.


----------



## Yorksailor (Oct 11, 2009)

My insurance ceases to be valid after I have sailed single handed for more than 24 hours and I would suspect that charter companies have insurance that prohibits single handing.

Phil


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

Good timing. Just last night I was checking out charter companies in the BVIs who charter Catalina 36s (they're EVERYWHERE) with an eye toward doing a solo charter. I've singlehanded my Cat 36 for 25 years, ya think that would count for something. Just may have to drag one of my buddies along for ballast.

Mike


----------



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

jackdale said:


> I know of no charter company who will let you charter single-handed.
> 
> But if you do not ask, they cannot so say "no".
> 
> ...


Hi

thanks for the responses

looking at the Caribbean. i have a 37 footer in BC which i dont generally single hand because i prefer company, but can when necessary. sounds like its a no-go anyway.

just have to keep working on my buddies as well


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Why not sign up for a certification course that week, blue water passage, navigation, whatever you would find useful.


----------

